# écrivain vaine, verveine…



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

Les quiero someter una cuestión que, en verdad, no sé muy bien dentro de qué campo incluirla.

La autora del libro que estoy traduciendo, (Régine Robin, _La mémoire saturée_, historiadora y socióloga) es una francesa (parisina) que vive en Canadá. El libro trata acerca de la memoria (como su nombre lo indica).

En  lo que vendría a ser el epílogo, hay un intercambio de mails entre ella  y ella misma, desde París a Montréal y viceversa, muy interesante  porque hablan entre ellas de cosas que tienen cierta profundidad, y al  mismo tiempo mucha chispa.

La cuestión es la siguiente. Una de las dos (la que está en París) le escribe a la otra (la que está en Montréal):

[…] _m'intrigue_  […] _le fait que tu sois restée, que tu ne sois pas revenue parmi nous  vivre le quotidien, à Paris, ne serait-ce que pour continuer nos balades  un peu vaines et nos lectures toujours à contre-courant, pour savourer  cette obscurité dans laquelle nous nous sommes installées alors que,  comme nombre de nos amis et connaissances, nous aurions pu être connues  et propulsées dans ces milieux médiatiques où la vie est sans doute plus  facile. Notre obscurité ! Toi comme professeur d'université, *moi comme écrivain vaine, verveine*. Nous n'arrivons plus à nous rencontrer [_…]

Éste es el texto. Y ahora la consulta:

Lo que puse en  negrita, ¿significa algo específico, o es simplemente una especie de  versito tipo allons-y alonso o tu l'as dit pardiz (o algo así)?

De cualquier manera, me llama la atención la última palabra, que en realidad no rima.

En principio, pensando en una especie de chascarrillo poético, traduje "yo como escritora vana, avellana" (que tampoco rima con escritora, pero…), en todo caso para mantener esa rima, pero no estoy muy seguro de que no se me esté escapando algo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Interesante y todo y desafío. 

De momento lo que detecto es lo siguiente:

- aliteración incompleta vain-vaine (no sólo juega con el sentido, sino  que podríamos ver hasta un juego entre los géneros. Tú sabrás si hay  aquí una posible referencia a cierta confusión sexual o no. )

- rima: vaine /verveine 

¿Por  qué verveine? Ni idea, puede que sólo para la rima. Pero no es una rima  ya hecha como sería "ça colle, Anatole". Por otra parte, la verveine es  una planta pero también se hacen infusiones con esta planta (quizás habría que investigar los efectos benéficos de tal infusión). Su nombre  latín y español es verbena.

Siento no ser capaz de ayudarte más de momento. A ver las inspiraciones de los demás amigos. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

¡Hola, Gévy!

¿Curioso, no?

Te contesto un par de cosas.



Gévy said:


> - aliteración incompleta vain-vaine (no sólo juega con el sentido, sino  que podríamos ver hasta un juego entre los géneros. Tú sabrás si hay  aquí una posible referencia a cierta confusión sexual o no. )



No, nada en el libro ni en esta serie de mails permite suponer algo de este tipo.

Incluso, inmediatamente antes de la cita que transcribí, dice

_Partir à Montréal pour suivre un mec, je peux comprendre._ It happens in the best families. _Ce n'est pas cela qui m'intrigue mais le fait…_



Gévy said:


> - rima: vaine /verveine



¿Estoy equivocado, o "vaine / verveine" no rima?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor.

¡Claro que rima! 

Vaine y veine se pronuncian exactamente igual, no se pueden distinguir salvo por la escritura. Es una rima de los pies a la cabeza ya que lo que importa para ser rima es ante todo el sonido.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Vaine y veine se pronuncian exactamente igual, no se pueden distinguir salvo por la escritura.



Tiens!

Estaba seguro de que "ai" era más abierta que "ei".


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Míralo tú mismo y escúchalo si quieres. 

http://www.cnrtl.fr/morphologie/vaine
http://www.cnrtl.fr/morphologie/veine

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

¡Claro!

No me di cuenta que "vain" y "vaine" se pronuncian distinto.

Entonces la rima sólo es entre "vaine" y "verveine", pero no con "écrivain".


----------



## danmarie

Hola
Attention tout de même, parfois il y a des subtilités avec le français du Canada
Vaine ne s'accorde pas avec Ecrivain qui est au masculin (masc/Vain, Fém/vaine)
Par contre par une subtilité de prononciation ... mais c'est juste à l'oral on pourrait entendre "écri vaine", donc écrivain au féminin ...écrivaine
Je ne sais pas si un jeu de mots existe, mais je traduirais vervaine par verbena comme Gévy le suggère, pourquoi avellana?
A la limite pour rester dans le propos, j'aurais chosi "manzanilla" putôt que "avellana"
C'est juste mon idée
Cordialement


----------



## totor

danmarie said:


> Par contre par une subtilité de prononciation  ... mais c'est juste à l'oral on pourrait entendre "écri vaine", donc  écrivain au féminin ...écrivaine
> Je ne sais pas si un jeu de mots existe, mais je traduirais vervaine par verbena comme Gévy le suggère, pourquoi avellana?
> A la limite pour rester dans le propos, j'aurais chosi "manzanilla" putôt que "avellana"



Mon choix de "avellana" a été juste pour la rime, Danmarie, il n'y a pas d'autre explication ni de sens caché.

Si  je traduis à la lettre "yo como escritora vana, verbena", ou bien "yo  como escritora vana, manzanilla", on a tout le droit de penser qu'il y a  quelque chose en dessous, et va se creuser les méninges, tandis que dire "yo como escritora vana,  avellana" met l'accent sur la rime, en dehors de toute autre considération.

Maintenant, et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai mis ce fil, est-ce qu'il y a un sens qui m'échappe dans _*moi comme écrivain vaine, verveine*_ ?


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

¿Y si cambias de momento escritora por escribana?

escribana vana, verbena.

Ya todos los sonidos se van aproximando, ¿no?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> ¿Y si cambias de momento escritora por escribana?



¡¡¡¡¡Llamar escribana a una escritora!!!!!! 

Es capaz de tomarse el primer avión desde Montréal para venir a pegarme un bofetón.

Ahora bien, ¿cuál es el problema de "vana, avellana"?

Porque de hecho, la rima es sólo entre "vaine" y "verveine", no con "écrivain". Si en francés existiera el femenino de "écrivain", como dice Danmarie, bueno…

Todavía nadie me dijo si "verveine" significa algo específico que a mí se me escapa  . Que yo sepa, la verbena es una

*1.     * f.  Planta herbácea anual, de la familia de las Verbenáceas, con tallo de  seis a ocho decímetros de altura, etcétera etcétera.

Al parecer, nada diferente de lo que es una verveine.

Vamos a dejarlo bien claro.

Acá hay un problema de fondo y forma.

Y me parece que lo más importante aquí es la forma, no el fondo.


----------



## danmarie

Je confirme que le féminin d'écrivain est bien écrivaine, comme celui d'auteur est auteure ou encore défenseur devient au féminin défenseure (Institution de l'Etat français : la Défenseure des Enfants)... etc.
Quant-à verveine, c'est une plante médicinale  
J'ai le sentiment d'un jeu de mots
Mais comme nous ne savons pas quelle est l'histoire et ce que vous avez pu traduire avant, c'est un peu difficile
J'espère avoir pu vous aider


----------



## totor

danmarie said:


> Je confirme que le féminin d'écrivain est bien écrivaine



Possible, mais elle ne dit pas le féminin (que je n'ai jamais vu, d'ailleurs), mais bien "écrivain".



danmarie said:


> J'ai le sentiment d'un jeu de mots



D'accord, et comme je l'ai déjà dit, ça c'est le motif de ce fil: y a-t-il un jeu de mots que je n'arrive pas a percevoir ?

Quant à ceci:



danmarie said:


> comme nous ne savons pas quelle est l'histoire et ce que vous avez pu traduire avant, c'est un peu difficile



j'ai dit aussi que cet échange d'e-mails c'est une sorte d'epilogue qui n'a pas trop de rapport avec le reste.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

(Ya lo sabéis, con las reservas y advertencias habituales: no soy traductora, solo mi opinión como lectora).

En este fragmento veo yo que _verveine_, más allá de la rima con _vaine_, se opone a "_connues  et propulsées dans ces milieux médiatiques_"; las infusiones suelen ser consideradas como cosas de gente mayor, achacosas y aisladas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,

Pour moi jeu de mots et de sens. On est en pleine poésie.

- écrivain / écrivaine 
- écrivain / vain (futile? /inutile? /orgueilleux? ) au féminin puisque c'est une femme
- vain(e) / verveine ... indépendament des indications de la plante officinale, la verveine est largement utilisée comme infusion du soir (clic) ou infusion calmante ... rien d'une plante maudite ou tape à l'oeil (cf "notre obscurité")

Edit: Martine je découvre ton message ... et je vais dans le même sens, c'est pas une boisson de vedette des médias.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> En este fragmento veo yo que _verveine_, más allá de la rima con _vaine_, se opone a "_connues  et propulsées dans ces milieux médiatiques_"; las infusiones suelen ser consideradas como cosas de gente mayor, achacosas y aisladas.



Ah, esto es una posibilidad atendible.

¡Gracias, Martine y Jean Pierre!


----------



## totor

Me parece que he podido conciliar el fondo y la forma:

"Yo como escritora vana, mejorana".

El té de verbena es sedante, y el de mejorana antiespasmódico.

No son iguales, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Marcelot

totor said:


> Me parece que he podido conciliar el fondo y la forma:
> 
> "Yo como escritora vana, mejorana".
> 
> El té de verbena es sedante, y el de mejorana antiespasmódico.
> 
> No son iguales, pero es lo que hay.



Totor, tu frase me transmite el intenso sonido de la uve francesa y una actitud hacia dentro.

Te propongo: _yo como escritora, escriba, esquiva_.

Tienes sonidos que se repiten, escriba no tiene femenino y esquiva podría contraponerse a ese mundo mediático del que habla, es decir, la noche es mía, para escribir, con mis velas y verbenas .


----------



## totor

Marcelot said:


> _yo como escritora, escriba, esquiva_.



Me parece muy mediatizado, Marcelot, y requiere todo un proceso para llegar a lo que vos decís (que de cualquier manera es una interpretación).

Gracias por tu aporte.


----------

